#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-10
<fr3ax> zdravim :)
<jinx2d> hello
<jinx2d> tady se teda pekne idluje :)
<fr3ax> jinx2d: jo jooo.. tady se nic jinyho nedela :-D
<Chinese_soup> :)
<fr3ax> ach jo.. hnusny pocasi.. posr*na zima.. zkur*enej podzim. bych ho zrusil.
<Chinese_soup> zima jako období mi nevadí, jen podzim
<fr3ax> vzdyt jo.. zima se da, ale podzim nesnasim
<jinx2d> po tomhle letu mi podzim a zima taky leze krkem
<ZOMBitch> http://www.novinky.cz/internet-a-pc/bezpecnost/246877-pocitacovy-virus-napadl-americka-bezpilotni-letadla.html
<ZOMBitch> asi to masj na widlich ci co :D
<h00ked> maj
<h00ked> pac bejt to na linuxu, tak by se letadlo rozpadlo jeste nez by dojelo k terminalu, pac by to nikdo nebyl schopnej splacat aby to fachalo no.. :D
<Guest87616> :-)
<Guest87616> otazka je jestli by se vubec rozjelo
<h00ked> no ja beru ru lepsi moznost no :D
<TomasBrincil> h00ked: Nechceš si nahodit to xubuntu?
<TomasBrincil> Fakt poslední věc co chci dělat je zkoumat jak to upgradovat, s Drupalem nedělám.
<h00ked> o vikendu to udelam
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: driv na to nebudu mit cas
<TomasBrincil> to je jedno
<TomasBrincil> jen se toho chci zbavit :D
<h00ked> vsak ja rikal vojtovi porad, ze to udelam, jenze mi server nebral klic
<h00ked> ted uz to je v poho :)
<TomasBrincil> ok
<h00ked> jen budu potrebovat pristup do databaze
<TomasBrincil> tak já to na launchpadu zkusim změnit
<h00ked> kk
<TomasBrincil> $mysql
<TomasBrincil> ;o)
<h00ked> njn... :D
<TomasBrincil> nebo si tam hoď adminera někam
<h00ked> seres me, ale co :D
<TomasBrincil> nemám rád konzoli taky :D
<h00ked> ja nemam rad jenom tu mysqlí :D
<TomasBrincil> jn tak
<SquirrelCZE> jezis
<SquirrelCZE> konzole je fajn :-)
<TomasBrincil> tak to mám napsat na tebe?
<SquirrelCZE> ?
<TomasBrincil> my si nehoníme péra terminálem ale snažíme se efektivně pracovat. Terminál je hezkej, ale když potřebuješ vidět na první pohled víc věcí a nechceš přemýšlet na dotazováním, tak je GUIčko lepší, minimálně pro webprgače...
<h00ked> jj napis
<TomasBrincil> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cz/+bug/870781
<h00ked> jj parada
<h00ked> akorat pocitej nejdriv v sobotu pres noc
<h00ked> pres den jdu s mladou do zoo :D
<SquirrelCZE> tak
<SquirrelCZE> ja osobne administrativni veci na serveru delam efektivneji pres terminal :-)
<Amynka> TomasBrincil: smrdiiiiiiiiiiis
<Amynka> uc se pyco
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> TomasBrincil: vole cukrik byl v labu do 
<Amynka> :D
<TomasBrincil> už ses učila?
<Amynka> ne
<Amynka> TomasBrincil: ty jo?
<TomasBrincil> n
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-12
<Tomas_Halfar> uz se tesite na 11.10 ? :-D
<Tomas_Halfar> pokud ji teda vseci nemate v bete?
<Guest22171> hi
<Guest22171> lidi
<Guest22171> ma cenu upgradovat na 11.10 uz ted? :D
 * Guest22171 je netrpelivy
<ZOMBitch> ... tezko rict, ani nesleduju ze je zas podzim a dalsi verze :)
<ZOMBitch> uz aby bylo jaro :P
<Guest22171> :D
<ZOMBitch> zima je opruz jen kuli prezouvani pneu, tfuuuj se na tu bilou brecku fakt desive tesim :)
<ZOMBitch> *uz jen
<Guest22171> ty, ja radsi zimu nez vedro
<Guest22171> a jediny opravdu aktivni sport ktery delam je snowboarding a to mne opravdu bavi :-)
<ZOMBitch> njn
<ZOMBitch> taky mam teda radsi zumu nez vedro, ale v tom porovnani zima/leto ... :)
<ZOMBitch> *zimu | uz ani psat neumim .... jaj
<Guest22171> tak, ja snih rad
<Guest22171> hlavne proto ze ted mam stene tak se tesim jak bude vyvadet :D
<Tomas_Halfar> Leto i zima maji sve vyhody i nevyhody, obe rocni obdobi zahrnuji zkouskove obdovi, proto mam radsi jaro a podzim :-D 
<Tomas_Halfar> a navic by uz mohli kluci vyvojarstvi udelat neco s podporou AMD grafickych karet.
<Guest22171> :D
<Guest22171> tak ja si kvuli stavu AMD karet 
<Tomas_Halfar> myslim v 11.10 samozrejme :-D
<Guest22171> naschval vybral notes s nVidia
<Tomas_Halfar> a tam to funguje dobre?
<Guest22171> tam mi vse funguje dobre :D
<Guest22171> jedine co mne sere ze u dvou monitoru to nVidia nebere jako dva monitory ale jeden velkej
<Tomas_Halfar> Tak pokud to je jediny problem, tak jsi stastny clovek.
<Guest22171> :D
<Guest22171> jinak zadny no
<Tomas_Halfar> No ja kvuli AMD nemel zaple Ubuntu pres pul roku. Kdyz zapnu na NB Ubuntu, tak se zapinaji obe grafiky, na vetracku bych si mohl udelat vajicka a baterka vydrzi 2hodiny max
<Tomas_Halfar> pri zaple intelacke grafice, vydrzim i 8 hodin.
<Guest22171> :DD
<Guest22171> njn
<Tomas_Halfar> nejaky monitor by mi byl ukradeny :-D
<Guest22171> :-)
<FrostyX> Proc mi ve VIMu nefunguje soucasne syntax hilight pomoci :set syntax=ON a spell checker pomoci :set spell spelllang=cs ? Samostatne funguji, ale spolecne ne
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-13
<kyberdev> ide sa stahovat: http://releases.ubuntu.cz/11.10/
<_hubert_> Custe chlapci, aktualizovali jste nekdo na oneiric ocelot?
<DoNtIkE> Dobré ránko
<kyberdev> DoNtIkE: bre aj tebe
<DoNtIkE> jak to vypada s novou verzi?
<kyberdev> DoNtIkE: v recenziach su nazory rozne. zajtra to budem skusat vo virtuale
<DoNtIkE> nejsem zastupce terminalu, Unity jsem zkousel, nijak me nevadilo
<Kisin> krasny vecer mohl by mi tu nekdo pomoct se zprovoznenim Plop Boot manageru v U10.4??? Uz nad tim sedim pul dne a nikam sem se nehnul:-( Problem je v tom ze na ntb nemam CD-ROM, jen USB ze ktereho ale ntb neumi bootovat (proto se snazim zprovoznit ten Plop).  Navody co jsem nasel, tak jsou zalozene na uprave menu.lst ....  a nevim jak a co upravit v /etc/grub.d/  Zatim sem ve stadiu ze jsem 
<Kisin> ten Plop stahl a rozbalil na /home/user (tedy tam kde zacal),  ale nevim jak Grub prinutit aby mi nacetl danou slozku.
<Kisin> nebo, je nejaka moznost jak GRUB2 presvedcit ab si sam namountoval USB a pak z nej bootoval?¨
<Kisin> ¨tak sem k tomu plopu nasel zepro GRUB2 mam do grub.cfg vlozit menuentry "" {
<Kisin>     set root=(hd0,1)
<Kisin>     linux16 /boot/plpbt.bin
<Kisin> ale kdyz to udelame, tak se mi sice, v nabidce Plop ukaze, ale pak napise ze file not found:-( ... disky jsem nastavil podle toho jak to mam (hd0,6)
<Kisin> zkusil jsem do adresare boot nahrat cely prg Plop, ale furt to same.... nejake napady pls
<Kisin> to tu fakt nikdo nema s Plop Boot Managerem zane zusenosti???
<Chinese_soup> Já ne, ale řeknu ti: neupravuj grub.cfg :)
<Chinese_soup> Což jsem ti vůbec neporadil, ale co.
<Kisin> no to si taky myslim ale nic jineho me nenapadlo... a ta uprava je popsana primo na strankach toho Plopu, tak sem se odvazil...
<Kisin> stve me ze kazdy muj neuspesny pokus snizuje moji sanci ze s emi to podari
<Kisin> :-(((
<Chinese_soup> Proč snižuje? :)
<Chinese_soup> Nesmíš to vzdát!
<Kisin> mam poskozeny HDD tak chcu bootovat system z USB, a pri kazdem bootu hrabe vic a vic a seka se v kratsich intervalech...
<Kisin> :-( vzdicky neco zkusim zmenit restartuji a kdyz to nejde, tak musim tak 5min cekat nez muzu zase zapnout pc a behem par minut zkusit neco zmenit.... a bojim se ze jesteparkrat a uz mi nenabootuju z disku vubec
<Kisin> vzdycky
<Kisin> jako zdroj informaci (a IRC) pouzivam comp od zenske a uz tu taky stepuje, ze ji nechcu pustit k pc
<Kisin> nechapu proc se nedavalo do BIOSu bootovani z USB...grrrr
<Kisin> tak uz mi nabehl ten plop.... tak mu dam zas chvilu oraz a budu doufat ze pak z te usb nabootuju
<Kisin> :-))))))
<Kisin> dik za moralni podporu :-D
<freshlemon> Zdravím všechny :)
<freshlemon> Mám jeden banální dotaz: V 11.04 jsem používal Equinox Evolution Midnight theme, čili tmavé téma, které vyhovuje mým světlocitlivým očím. Dnes jsem provedl čistou instalaci 11.10 a narazil jsem na problém s instalací tohoto tématu - v repozitáři (ppa:tiheum/equinox) tato témata nejsou k dispozici pro ocelota. Funguje to tak, že teď musím čekat, až autor přidá balíky pro 11.10, nebo to jde i nějak jinak?
<dvx> bud cekat nebo zkompilovat sam
<freshlemon> tak to asi počkám, s kompilací nemám žádné zkušenosti. Snad to autorovi nebude trvat týdny :)
<freshlemon> Díky a mějte se.
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-14
<toj> Zdravim, nemate nekdo zkusenost s programovanim jadernych modulu?
<ondrusu> Zdar jak sviňa. Je to české tady?
<Chinese_soup> není
<ondrusu> aha tak dík :-D Chinese_soup tebe znám z místnosti "programatori" že?
<Chinese_soup> hmm
<Guest73439> :-0
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-15
<tigrid> zdravim ma tu už někdo nove ubuntu ? chci se zeptat jak se zbavit toho prostředí a jestli se oplati update
<DoNtIkE> ahoj
<DoNtIkE> mam velky problem s Unity
<DoNtIkE> nekam se me schovalo a nevim kam :D
<DoNtIkE> nefunguje nic.. kdyz zmacknu super tak se nic nestane
<DoNtIkE> vypada to takhle http://3x.cz/di-5XZM.png
<DoNtIkE> a tady je vypis z konzole kdyz neco spustim http://pastebin.com/KHKKySek
<DoNtIkE> mno vidim to tak ze si zopakuji hodinovy cyklus instalace :D
<slowbackspace> ja som ho dnes tiež opakoval. Ach prečo som nemohol spokojne ostať na 10.10 :D
<DoNtIkE> ano. Na ubuntu 10.10 jsme spokojeně pracoval rok. říkal jsem si když tomu končí brzy podpora tak pujdu do něčeho novýho
<DoNtIkE> Unity nahodou nema default nastaveni ktere by se dalo vratit? (zrejme sem si odpovedel sam)
<Chinese_soup> apt-get purge unity
<Chinese_soup> :D
<tvaculin> kdepak, kdyby se objevil, tak je to: unity --reset
<tvaculin> pripadne jeste reset Compiz: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<h00ked> nevite nekdo jaky mam heslo k ssh klici na ubuntu server? :D:D
<slowbackspace> po nainštalovani amd/ati ovladačov na ubuntu 11.10 som skončil takto http://i.imgur.com/Uv6HS.png
<h00ked> nasere :D
<h00ked> omg... by se mohli aspon obcas promazavat logy...
<slowbackspace> 3. krát to preinštalovávať už nemienim! :(
<h00ked> zkus zmenit motiv v pidginu
<h00ked> nebo ho nespoustet z terminalu :)
<slowbackspace> ale o pidgin mi vôbec nejde :D
<Chinese_soup> jak to, ze si nezcenzuroval cinskou polivku?!
<Chinese_soup> tě zažaluju!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<slowbackspace> :-*
<h00ked> tak jsem spustil cat /var/mail/*
<h00ked> nemel jsem to delat :D
<makkoss> hello
<makkoss> aj vy mate problemy z novym ubuntu 10.11 a grafickou kartou ATI?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-16
<losik> Hledám nějaký program který by mě vypsal co se zrovna ukládá na hdd a kam.. nevíte o něčem takovém, nebo něčem podobném?
<darkknightcz> zdravim, nekdo, kdo by mi mohl vysvetlit, proc mi ubuntu zere vsechnu pamet, i kdyz top mi ukazuje, ze procesy zerou cca % ?
<darkknightcz> 30%
<Chinese_soup> asi cachce
<Chinese_soup> *cache
<darkknightcz> ale cache ceho? :)
<Chinese_soup> systemu
<darkknightcz> (jako ono se jedna o 24gb ram :) )
<Chinese_soup> huh
<darkknightcz> no prave :)
<Chinese_soup> no, dej si treba free -m
<Chinese_soup> jestli mas neco u cached
<darkknightcz> 15475
<darkknightcz> free 888
<darkknightcz> used 23464
<darkknightcz> *23264
<Chinese_soup> zkus pod rootem sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<darkknightcz> co ta trojka dela?
<darkknightcz> aha...
<darkknightcz> ok
<darkknightcz> ok, volnych 15,7gb :)
<Chinese_soup> ale fakt nevim proc to dela, jeste jsem to negooglil
<Chinese_soup> a mně to taky dělá
<darkknightcz> ja po zase ctyrech mesicich restartoval server a zniceho nic to 14 zacalo stoupat (az ted jsem ti toho vsimnul)
<Chinese_soup> hmm, asi tohle http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<darkknightcz> munin mi tu uz ukazuje pekne grafy :)
<darkknightcz> hmm... no mozne to je, upravoval jsem nastaveni mysql pro lepsi optimalizaci (musel jsem "nepatrne" zvysit table_cache :) )
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> takze se neni ceho bat a kdyz jsem si to konecne vygooglil tak si jdu dat pryc ten skript co to cache vymaze :D
<darkknightcz> :D
<Spidy> ahoj
<Spidy> potřeboval bych poradit
<Spidy> přečetl jsem si článek http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/10/15-things-i-did-after-installing-new.html a přidal jsem si v postranní liště přidat zástupce na oblíbené složky (Add Your Favorite Places as Quicklists for Home Icon in Unity)
<Spidy> bohužel nyní když otevřu složku přes ikonu home, tak se na liště objeví další ikona - když kliknu na tu původní, tak se otevře další složka, když se chci jen přepnout do té otevřené, musím klinout na druhou ikonu
<Spidy> Bylo by možné nějak udělat, aby byla na liště opět vždy jen jedna ikona a v případě, že už je složka otevřená by se kliknutím na ikonu pouze udělal focus na dané okno?
<Spidy> Doufám že jsem to formuloval alespoň trochu srozumitelně :)
<DoNtIkE> Ahoj
<DoNtIkE> mám dalsi dve otazky. Jak zobrazit plochu? Jak vytvorit spoustec?
<DoNtIkE> v 11.10?
<supersasho> je tu este niekto v takuto neskoru hodinu?
<FrostyX> jop
<supersasho> FrostyX: kukni sa na toto ak mas cas http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11352625#post11352625
<FrostyX> 5 hours ago
<supersasho> jj viem kedy som to tam pisal :-D
<FrostyX> ja cetl "aky tam mas cas" :-D
<FrostyX> ja nevim jak funguje grub2 :(
<FrostyX> ale u menuentry "Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-11-generic (on /dev/sdc1)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os { mas root=UUID=af29c982-8b1e-48b6-932a-55c91a0a5dd6 a u menuentry "Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-11-generic" --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os { mas taky root=UUID=af29c982-8b1e-48b6-932a-55c91a0a5dd6
<FrostyX> takze pokud ma kazdej system bootovat z jineho oddilu, problem by mohl byt tu
<supersasho> tiez som si myslel ale skusal som zmenit root uuid pre tu particiu so zalohou a to mi nenabootovalo vobec
#ubuntu-cz 2012-10-08
<adamsobotka> Nevite jakou klavesovou zkratkou se dela hashtag ? (jako mrizka n mobilu)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-10-10
<Phule> Zdravim
<FrostyX> Phule: hoj
<Phule> Potreboval by som potocts nastavenim gateway/firewall-u alebo webservra. Zalezi na tom kde mam chybu. Vedel by si mi poradit, pripadne ma naviest kde hladat chybu?
<FrostyX> Idealne kdyz napises problem ... on ti nekdo uz poradi
<FrostyX> kdyz tu nejakou dobu vydrzis a neuteces po par minutach .. :-)
<Phule> :)
<Phule> OK. Problem je ze mam dve masiny s ubuntu serverom. Jednu ako gateway/firewall a druhu ako webserver. Mam dve samostatne internetove linky - kazda privedena na jednu sietovu kartu do gateway servra. Ale webserver mi odpoveda iba na jednej (ktoru som pouzival doteraz) a neviem to rozchodit aj cez druhu.
<Cragg> sudo apt-get install chrome
<Cragg> heh wrong terminal
<Cragg> jsem tak nakrklej ze ani nevim co kam pisu
<Cragg> debilni aktualizace firefoxu mi kupodivu zase rozhodila flash a ja ne a ne nainstalovat plugin
<Chinese_soup> strasny problem hodit jednu libku do jednoho adresare
<Chinese_soup> pripadne jeste upravit jednu promennou
<Chinese_soup> taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakhle velky
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<belias> Zdravim, pratele ma nekdo zkusenosti s rozjetim LoL na Ubuntu?
<FrostyX> belias: na gentoo mi funguje
<FrostyX> ale postup bude stejny
<belias> me taky funguje. ale pri logovani mi to pise server is currently busy. je to neco s IEckem - protoze ten launcher bezi na IEcku...
<FrostyX> mam stazeny playonlinux z gitu (potrebujes z gitu, protoze v tech starsich neni lol, nebo tam jelo blbe nebo co) ... a tam das jen instalovat novou aplikaci, zakrizkujes testing pak si tam najdes lolko, a ridis se instalacnim procesem
<FrostyX> to mi taky z nejakyho duvodu delavalo ... ale to jsem si hral jen s wine .. pak jsem se na to vyprd, smazal to, nainstaloval ten playonlinux a pohoda
<belias> to jsem zkousel... kdyz to instalim pres to playonlinux tak pris spusteni se to laglo... musel jsem si hodit uz nainstalovat a napatchovanou verzi lolka z winu a ta jede - akorat to nejde prihlasit
<FrostyX> jakej jsi mel playonlinux?
<FrostyX> *mas
<belias> tedka mám 4.1.8
<FrostyX> ja mam 4.1.9 ... hm to zas nebude takovej skok asi
<belias> ale nedělal jsem to pres něj
<belias> zkusím tedy
<FrostyX> zkus
<FrostyX> jestli ti to jde zobrazit, jakoze mi to ted nechce nacist .. http://imageshack.us/f/215/lolmenu.png/
<FrostyX> http://imageshack.us/f/141/blinkbackground.png/ pripadne ... asi tyden zpatky starej screen .. (grafika hrozna, co bys chtel po intelu ... ale jede :-D)
<belias> grafika je mi jedno :)
<belias> no stahuje se 1.6 GB :-D tak počkáme :-D
<FrostyX> jasny no
<belias> downloading...
<belias> ještě 4k MB
<belias> kravina :-D
<belias> 400 ?B
<belias> MB
<belias> tak uz vim proc jsem to neinstalil pres play on linux - resetuje mi pri te instalalci komp :-D
<FrostyX> samo od sebe ?
<FrostyX> jen tak to instaluje a zniceho nic se to restartuje ?
<belias> naskoci instalace lolka a odlasi mi to uzivatele
<FrostyX> wtf :-D
<belias> no právě :-D
<FrostyX> hele .. zkus #playonlinux
<FrostyX> oni budou vedet
<belias> tedka se to bude stahovat znovu :-D
<FrostyX> jaj
<belias> co máš za prostředí?
<FrostyX> ja? xmonad
#ubuntu-cz 2012-10-11
<Cragg> hi
<mraky> náázdááár.-)
<mraky> je tady téma hodně striktní, nebo spíš volnější?
<jdrab> mraky: striktne urcite nie 
<mraky> jdrab,  už sem se lek, no jse mtu poprvý, tak se spíš rozkoukávám.-))
<jdrab> mraky: skontroluj si ako mas nastavenu diakritiku
<jdrab> teda kodovanie
<jdrab> lebo ti rozbija diakritiku
<jdrab> mraky: dost casto je tu mrtvo ale na offtopic sa vzdy najde niekto :D
<jdrab> mraky: mal by si mat nastavene utf-8
<mraky> jdrab,  už koukám..
<mraky> jdrab,  v xchatu nikde nic nevidim, tak nevim jestli to bere ze sytemu, ted sem zamerne psal bez interpunkce..
<jdrab> mraky: mas xchat co vyzera takto? http://xchat.org/encoding/
<jdrab> alebo gnome-xchat co je taky osekany skaredy hnus
<mraky> jdrab, ano, xchat 2.8.8
<mraky> myslím že už to mám, tak mnt
<mraky> už je to lepčí?
<jdrab> mraky: jj
#ubuntu-cz 2012-10-12
<freshlemon> Nazdar kluci (a holky?), mám jeden rychlý dotaz. Stejně jako mnozí jiní nyní zvažuju upgrade na 12.10. Se současným vydáním jsem spokojený a nemám důvod upgradovat, LEDAŽE by unity v říjnovém vydání bylo rychlejší a stabilnější. Nemám zrovna nejstarší stroj, ale unity občas reaguje dost lenivě a já naopak miluju svižnost :)
<freshlemon> Kdysi jsem četl, že Unity bude postupně oproštěno od compizu a tím se výrazně zrychlí - je tomu tak již ve 12.10? A jaké jsou vaše zkušenosti s testováním Unity v 12.10? Díky :)
<jdrab> freshlemon: unity v 12.10 pre testovane pred tyzdnom bolo subjektivne rychlejsie a aj krajsie. testovane na intelackom desktope s integrovanou intel grafikou, 2gb ram a  core 2 duo cpu
<jdrab> paci sa mi to viac ako v 12.04 
<jdrab> ale len kvoli unity asi nebudes upgradovat
<jdrab> zmeny su backportovane do ltska po nejakej dobe, aj unity niekedy teraz bolo/bude 
<jdrab> a kedze unity je plugin do compizu, neviem co je na tom pravdy(a ci vobec) moze byt "oprosteno" od compizu ;)
<jdrab> v tom prvom riadku oprava "12.10 testovane" nie "pre testovane"
<jdrab> :D
<jdrab> btw stale pomerne casto to vyhadzuje hlasky o spadnuti niektorej z aplikacii na 12.10
<jdrab> takze upgrade odporucam len ak ti to nelezie na nervy
<jdrab> btw v kubuntu take otravne nie je :P
<jdrab> ten apport
<freshlemon> Ahoj :)
<freshlemon> Asi teda zůstanu u lts. S tím compizem jsem si to asi spletl se situací, kdy se přecházelo z gtk2 na 3.
<freshlemon> Jinak i v lts mi taky čas od času spadne hud-panel nebo celkově unity, o solidní stabilitě se moc mluvit nedá, ale protože se to během pár sekund zase nahodí, tak to neřeším. Nicméně čekal jsem, že lts bude trochu vyladěnější.
<freshlemon> Každopádně díky za info :)
<jdrab> nz
#ubuntu-cz 2012-10-14
<Lagijax> Zdravím, mám takový problém a potřeboval bych s ním pomoci. Včera jsem si nainstaloval na notebook xubuntu, kde samotná instalace proběhla v pořádku a po restartu pouze problikne grafický "loader" xubuntu a namísto grafického prostředí samotného xubuntu se objeví pouze console. Neví někdo co s tím?
<Ratten> si najdi jakym prikazem se pousti x-server
<Snehurka> Lagijax: strc tam gdm
<Snehurka> sudo apt-get install gmd
<Snehurka> gdm
<Snehurka> spis
<Lagijax> ok zkusím
<Lagijax> nope, pořád totéž. Nějaký jiný nápad?
<Guest88735> startx
<Guest88735> ti vypise v cem je chyba 
<Guest88735> :-)
<Lagijax> NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (Input/output error)
<Guest88735> no, v ovladacich :D
<Guest88735> mas to rozbity :D
<Guest88735> btw: utfg samozrejmne
<Lagijax> to je jasné x)
#ubuntu-cz 2013-10-07
<Iwaneez> caute mam externy monitor asus, nainstalovane ubuntu 13.04 Donedavna som pouzival VGA na pripojenie ale niekedy mi zvykol mihat monitor tak som ho nahradil HDMI. Moj problem je taky ze ked som mal zapojeny cez VGA tak sa mi na lavej strane monitora zobrazoalo zhruba 5pixlov z nb obrazovky. Vtedy som si to vedel nastavit cez driver amdccle a tam to posunut. Ale odkedy mam HDMI tak tam to nastavenie nie je a nemam to ako posunut..hrozne to vadi a neviem 
#ubuntu-cz 2013-10-08
<liscatko> DOBRE RANO
<scattered_clouds> vrrrrr
<liscatko> scattered_clouds: AHOJ
<potion> Iwaneez nj, keby nebol zdrhol... pouzil by som xrandr cii ? :)
<pascalc> Hi (not a Czech or Slovak speaker sorry). I work for Mozilla, I am trying to help our Czech and Slovak communities grow, especially in the translation areas, any pointers to where I should look for people ? If you are interested yourself of course that's even better
<pascalc> :)
<trippy_weather> \o/ welcome
<pascalc> thanks :)
<liscatko> pascalc: I'd recommend reaching out to people who already work with Mozilla? Martin Stransky of Red Hat might be a good contact point
<pascalc> liscatko, I already work with Martin :)
<liscatko> pascalc: also, reching out to free/open-source sites (root.cz is probably the most popular one) and writing a news entry might be a good idea
<liscatko> pascalc: http://fedora.cz/ is another one
<pascalc> yes, that's what I was thinking too, since I don't know well the cs/sk internet, that's the kind of pointers I am interested in thanks :)
<pascalc> for a bit of context, we are sufferring from the Baby factor in the Slovak community, current contributors are having babies and have less time to contribute :)
<liscatko> pascalc: also, a conference will be held in Brno on November 2nd and 3rd, called Linuxalt. Programme is not finished yet, but there will be a talk about Firefox OS; maybe that's a opportiunity to reach out to the community as well
<liscatko> pascalc: awww :)
<liscatko> pascalc: oh, it seems that the Firefox OS talk is going to be given by Martin as well :)
<pascalc> preparing the next generation of Mozillians  ;)
<liscatko> pascalc: linuxexpress.cz might be another interesting site
<pascalc> are there language focused groups ? for example in France there is an association whose participation to floss is focused only on translation
<liscatko> pascalc: I don't really know. You may want to /msg nick "sesivany" he is more likely to be helpful. He works as Fedora community evangelist and often writes articles and participates in all sorts of community activity.
<pascalc> ah thanks, will do !
#ubuntu-cz 2013-10-13
<xx_> Dobry den, mohol by som poziadat o pomoc? :)
<prvaca> xx_: nie
<Slotrdc> Ahoj.Někdo nějakou radu s NB ASUS a nefunkčí Wifi?
<prvaca> Slotrdc: ako sa prejavuje ze je nefunkcni?
<prvaca> Slotrdc: co to je presne za model wifiny?
<Slotrdc> Je to Broadcom.Čet sem na forkách,že se musej pro tuhle wifi naimportovat ovladače z win,ale to je na mě moc.
<prvaca> b43. nevadi, najdeme balik...
<prvaca> Slotrdc: toto si pustal? "apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
 * prvaca nazera sem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing_b43.2BAC8-b43legacy_firmware
<prvaca> Slotrdc: co to hovorim -- hluposti. toto chces asi pustit: "apt-get install firmware-b43-installer"
<prvaca> alebo "apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree"
<Slotrdc> skoušel.Já skáknu pro ten NB a až ho tu budu mít,tak jestli mi někdo bude radit,budu rád.Štve mě to,protože to je neteře a dal sem jí tam kvůli tomu opět win,i když už je dlouho nesnáším.
<Slotrdc> tak tohle neznám
<Slotrdc> Jj,díky za nějaký nasměrování a určitě se ještě ozvu.
#ubuntu-cz 2014-10-12
<ostatni> ahoj nespači :) jde nějak downgrade ubuntu z 14? 
<ostatni> nick mororo
<mororo> nejsem moc znalej linuxu :) tak hledam něco lehkeho :) aniz bych jej musel reinstalovat
<mirda> ahoj, eee downgrade nejde, resp, teoreticky by to nejak slo ale neni to jednoduche, upgrade je klasicky apt-get upgrade s novejsimi repozitari
#ubuntu-cz 2015-10-09
<miv> hallo
#ubuntu-cz 2015-10-11
<mororo> sakra tady neni žádná zachrana 
#ubuntu-cz 2016-10-13
<Cierda> hi
<Cierda> jak se to používám
